# Cobalt Master Underwood's Inks Right Out of the Tumbler....



## Staunton Dan (Jul 27, 2009)

Cobalt Master Underwood's Inks Right Out of the Tumbler...

 Just took this one out after 5 days of tumbling. I think it made a good bottle Great.


----------



## bottlediger (Jul 27, 2009)

Killer Dan, looks great. I think im seeing a little bit of haze in the neck though. If you get your copper level just right, it will clean the neck much better, (that is if I am seeing correctly) Hope you keep that ink man, you'll be sad if you let it go. they dont bring as much as they really should

 Digger Ry


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Ry. I'm still working on getting the hang of this thing. The neck is pretty clean but I know that this is the difficult area to get clean. You've heard the one, "How do you get to Carnegie Hall?...Practice, Practice, Practice." I guess the same holds true about tumbling a bottle or anything else for that matter. BTW, this bottle has already been designated to remain in my collection.


----------



## idigjars (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice cleaning job Dan, thanks for sharing the pic with us.  Paul


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 29, 2009)

Cool to see one tumbled.  Joe or Mr. Fred found a shard while digging the other day.  Thanks for the Parker's bottles Dan. I love them!  I might want to clean up one a little, although I do love the patina already.  What do you suggest?  I don't want to get rid of it completely. Shipping is in the mail.  

 Correction:  They found a shard of a Underwood's Master Ink.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 29, 2009)

Did it come in other colors besides cobalt?


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 31, 2009)

Joe said my post was kind of hard to understand.  I'll post my cleaning question elsewhere.  I was just wondering if the Underwood's came in other colors.  Also, it was nice to see a whole one tumbled.  They brought home a shard of one recentely.  Thanks.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jul 31, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Joe said my post was kind of hard to understand.  I'll post my cleaning question elsewhere.  I was just wondering if the Underwood's came in other colors.  Also, it was nice to see a whole one tumbled.  They brought home a shard of one recentely.  Thanks.


 
 Laur,
 I have only found the one whole master Underwood's above in cobalt and no other color. I have found recognizable blue shards as well but no other colors. That is not to say that they don't exist. Anything is possible but I have not seen one. I have found a few regular Underwood's inks in aqua but not the masters. 
 BTW, got your check today. Thanks. Glad you like the Parker's. You might try Bar Keepers Friend with a scouring pad or something like it to clean the outside of the bottle. Another possibility would be to oil the outside. If you want to do the inside with oil, try using a coat hanger with a small piece of cloth on it and then dip it in the oil. Use as little oil as possible to get the desired effect. This may last for up to a year and then you will have to reapply it. Try some sort of cooking oil which is cleaner smelling than a petroleum product. I wouldn't oil it if I were trying to sell it but as long as you are keeping it, it might work out just fine.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 31, 2009)

Glad it arrived Dan.  I was just experimenting.  I love those bottles!  I might try a drop of oil, but I am planning on displaying them, not selling!  I was so happy to get them, I'm keepin' 'em!!
 Thanks for the Underwood's info.  I really like Master Inks.  If anyone knows about a Fred D. Alling ink, please let me know!


----------



## Staunton Dan (Aug 1, 2009)

Laur,
 You say that you like master inks. I find quite a few. Here's one that is a little different. It says Carter's Inks but it was made by a company in England. It's a stoneware master that I dug last winter. I have never seen nor dug another one like it since then.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 1, 2009)

Very cool Dan.  I'm still learning about them.  Thanks for posting that pic.  You must have been excited to dig that one!


----------

